# Weekly Competition 2014-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 F U2
*2. *R' F U2 F R2 U' R2
*3. *U2 F2 R' U F' U2 F U R2
*4. *R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' F' R'
*5. *R2 F R' U F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 F R2 D F U B2 U F L' U2
*2. *F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 L' B R' U F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D'
*3. *B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F R' D' B F' U' B R' D2 B L'
*4. *D F2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L D2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 B
*5. *U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U L B D2 U2 R U' L' U' F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' Rw R' Fw' L Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 D2 Fw2 F L2 D2 U' F2 U B' Fw2 F D' R2 Fw F L' U2 F Rw2 Fw L F D2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' B' Rw2 R
*2. *U B2 Fw Uw2 U R2 Fw2 L' D B2 L2 R' U R Fw' F2 R U F D' Uw2 U F Rw2 D' L U2 Fw D B2 R F Uw Fw U' B Uw U F' L'
*3. *L2 Rw' R' B' U F2 L2 R D2 Uw2 U L B2 Fw F Uw' B Fw Uw Fw2 Rw F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U2 Fw' R2 F L' Rw' D' Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 B' Fw2 F'
*4. *Uw2 Rw F2 L F' L' B L U2 B L Rw Uw2 F' R D Rw2 U B2 L Rw' U2 Rw R' D2 B2 F2 Uw B' Fw2 R Fw D U L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 D2 R'
*5. *B2 U' L' Rw' F2 U L Rw B Fw2 L' Rw2 D Uw' B' R F' U' L' Fw D' Uw' U' L' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Rw2 U F2 U Fw2 D2 B2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw Bw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Bw' F U' Rw2 R Dw2 Lw' D Uw2 U2 B' Bw' D2 Uw R' Fw D2 Uw' U F Lw' Bw' Uw' L' R2 D2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' R2 Bw2 U' B L' B2 D Fw L Lw F2 Rw' R2 Dw' Lw2 B' L R U' Bw2 U2
*2. *F Dw2 Uw Rw' F' Uw L' Rw2 Dw F2 D' U' Bw D2 Dw R Bw Rw2 D' B R Dw' Lw R' F R U2 B Bw Fw L Fw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' F D2 Dw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' U Fw D' Lw U2 Lw2 R' B' R2 B' Lw' Uw F'
*3. *Uw' Fw R' B2 Rw R2 Dw U R2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw L R D2 R' Uw L' D' Uw R' B2 Uw L D Uw2 L Fw' U Rw Bw' Rw Fw2 F2 Uw' F' Rw' B F' Rw F2 Lw Dw2 R' B Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' R Uw'
*4. *D' B' Lw Dw U Bw Lw Uw' U Fw2 F' Lw Bw' L R D B L2 Uw' Bw' L2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 F D' F Rw B' L' Lw' Dw2 R' F' D' Dw' R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 R' Uw' L2 Lw2 D Uw F' Uw2 Fw' D Bw' L Rw2 B F Rw' R'
*5. *Dw' Bw Fw2 D Fw2 Lw' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' U' R Bw U' Lw' R2 U2 Bw2 Uw' B2 F' L2 Rw R U' L' Dw' L Rw' D Rw B' Bw Lw Fw2 Uw2 L B F2 R Uw2 Bw' U2 L' Dw2 Bw2 Fw D' Rw' B' Rw B2 F' L B2 Lw R' U' L F

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 3R 2R B2 2F' 2D U2 2B' 3F D2 3U2 2U 2L' D L' B2 F L' 3F D2 2R' 3F D 3U2 2U B2 3R' B2 F L2 3U' 3R' R F2 3R' D 2D 3U2 2U L2 3F2 L2 F' 2D2 F 2D2 2B2 2F 2L' B 2L2 2B2 3F' F' 2L 3F 2D2 2B 3U 3R2 3F2 2F' 2R' D' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2R2 D 3U
*2. *2D2 2U' U2 2B' D' B' 2U2 U2 3R' 3F2 2L 3R' 2R B2 L2 D 2B' 3F 2R 3U F L2 2D2 2B 3R2 D2 3F 3R 2R' 3F R2 2B2 2L B' F' 2D 3U2 2F' 2U' B2 3R2 2U 2F' R' 2D 2B 3R2 2D 2B' 3U 2L2 2D 2U' R D2 2D 2U2 L2 2R' 2B L' 2B 3U2 B' 2F2 2R 3U2 R' 3U' 3R2
*3. *2F F' L B2 3U' 2U2 2L F2 2U' L' 2L2 2F2 2D 3R' B D2 2D U2 R2 2F2 U' 2R' F 2D2 B F' 2L2 2D 2B2 D 2U2 L2 2L 2R R 2F' 2L2 2B' 2R2 D R 3U2 B L2 2R' 2B 2U2 U' L2 2L R' 2U U2 2F L 3U 2B2 2F2 2D' B 2B 2D 3U' 2B' 2L2 2U 2R' 2D2 B 3F2
*4. *U' R U F2 2L 3R' B 3R2 2D F2 U F L 3R' D' L2 2R' D' 3F D2 R 3F' 2D U' 2F' D2 3U2 2F 2L 2D2 3R' R' 3F' L2 2L 2R' R U2 L2 2L 3R2 R' 3U2 2U2 L 2U' U 2L2 2B 3F2 2F2 U2 B2 R 2F' 2L' 3R2 3U2 B2 D' R' 2D2 U L2 2F2 3U 2L' 2F U2 2F'
*5. *3F2 U' 2L' 2R' U 2F2 3R 3U2 2U' B L2 R' 3F2 D' U' L' 3R 2D' 3U2 F 3R2 3F2 2U2 3F' 2R2 2F' R' 2D2 L F' 2R2 2D' 2U' 2B2 D' F2 2D 3U2 2R' D' F2 3U' 2U R2 3U2 2R 3F 3U' B2 2B2 3F 2F2 L2 U' 2L2 F2 2R B D 3U U' 2B' F2 2U' R' B' 2D 2R2 R' 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' B' 3F2 2L2 3R' 2D2 2F' R2 D2 3D2 3U' B' 2D' 2R' D 3U 2L' 3L2 2D' 2U2 L' 2L' U' 3R2 2B 2U' B2 3B2 2U' 3L 2D2 R 2B2 2D2 U L 3D U' 3L' 2R' 3F2 L 3R2 2R R F R2 3B' R U' 2R' F2 3U2 3F' 2L' 3B2 2R 2B 2D' U 2R2 2B2 D2 B 2L' 3D2 3F 2L 3L' R 3U2 2B 3F' 2L 3D U' 2R' 3B2 3L' 3F 2R' 2B' L 2D R2 B2 2R2 3B' 2L 3F 2U 3L F2 D2 2D L' 2D U' 2L' 2F2
*2. *B2 2B2 R' B' 3R2 3B 3U2 B2 L' B2 2F 2U2 3R 3F D' 3R B 3B2 3F' F 3L2 U 3R2 D 3D R2 D2 2D 3D' U L 3L 3R2 R' 2D R' 2B 3L2 3U2 B' 2B 3B' F' 2U2 3R2 2R' R2 3B F 3L 3R' 3U' 2L 3B 2U2 B D' B' R2 3B 3R2 2R2 2F2 2R2 U L 2R' 2D 3B2 L 3D2 3B2 3D' 3U' 3B2 3R2 3U 3F 3L 3D2 3U' 3R2 2D' 3U2 2F2 2L U 3R 2R' 3F U' 2L2 3D2 3L2 B F 2D 2L2 2D2 B
*3. *2B D2 3B2 3F2 2D2 2F' 2L2 3U' R' D2 2D 3L' 3R' 2R2 D' 2D L' 3L' 3R 3U2 2R2 D' 2U' 3B' 3R' R' 2D' 3U' U 2L2 2B' L2 D2 2U R 2U2 L' B F2 2U' 2R' 2U' 3B2 3F2 R2 2U 3L2 3D' 2B' 2F 3D U' B2 R' 3D' 2F' 3U2 2R F 2D 2F' L 3U2 2F2 2D' L2 R2 2D' L2 2L2 2D 3B' U2 2B' 2L2 2R 3B2 2R 2F2 D' 2D2 3D2 U' 3R2 2U' 3R2 2D 3U 3R' R' 2B2 U2 F2 2L' 2D' 2B R' 3U' 2F 2U2
*4. *3F 2F2 L U2 R' 3B' 2D B' 3F' F 3R2 D' 3U 2U2 2L 3B' 2F2 F R2 3D 3U2 3L 3R' B' 2B2 3B' 3F 2U2 2L2 2B F2 3D' 3L' 3B' F2 D R B 2F R 2D2 3B' 2L B2 L' F2 3L 2U R 2D2 B' 2B2 2R 2B L' R' 3F2 3R' R' B 2R B F 2U L' 2L 2B D 3B 2L2 3F U2 3L R B U L 3L' 3R2 2R R F' R D2 2D 3U' U 2B' L R 3F L 3B 3L2 2B2 3B 2D2 U 2F 2L2
*5. *2B' 3F2 L 2L' D 3R F' 2D 3L2 3B' 2D 2U2 F 3U' L2 2D 3L' B 2B' L2 2R 2U' U 2R2 2U2 U 2B' 3L 2R' 3B 3F2 3D 2F' F' R 3B2 U' 2F' 3D2 2L2 3L B' 3U2 B' 3B' 3R 3F F' 2R2 3U 2B2 2F2 U2 2F 3L2 2B2 2F2 2R2 R 2B L 3B2 3F F' 3U' 2U U2 2F' F' 2R' U 2L2 2B 2U L 2U2 R U B 2L' 2D2 2B' U 3B' F 2U 3B L2 3L 3R' B 2B 3F2 F' 2U 3B' F2 D 2D U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F' U R2 U' R U' R U'
*2. *F2 R' U R' F2 R' F U2 R
*3. *U2 F R' F' U2 F U F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 U' B2 D B' R U F L'
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L' B R D U2 B U2 L' B' R
*3. *U2 R F2 U' F R B L' U2 D' R2 L2 B' R2 F B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 U L2 R2 D U L' R' Uw2 B2 Uw' R2 D Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' L R D2 B' L' D2 U F2 L2 Rw2 Fw U Rw B' Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 L' D2 Rw D2
*2. *Fw D2 Uw U' L2 Rw Uw2 L Rw' F' U Fw' Rw' R2 B2 L2 Rw F' D' U2 B2 L R2 B Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 D' B' D2 U' L' D2 U2 L' B Fw D' F
*3. *Rw D' L' R2 D' Fw' F2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' R' Uw Fw R2 Uw L2 R2 Uw2 F L' U L D2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' D R U2 R' U' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 Bw Lw' Bw2 Lw Uw' B Bw F D U2 Bw' Uw Rw2 B' Dw' Bw' R2 B' Lw' Bw2 D Uw' B' D2 B2 Lw D' Rw2 D' U2 Lw' F' Dw2 Lw2 R' B F L2 F2 L Lw Bw' Rw Fw' Dw L Bw R' F2 R' Dw Uw' Lw2 B' Fw' Rw'
*2. *Bw' F U B2 F Rw' R Fw R2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw R2 F Uw' B' Bw' Fw' R2 Bw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 Bw Fw' D' Dw' U Lw Rw2 D2 L' Rw Fw' F Uw' U' Fw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw Dw' R2 U2 Fw2 D Dw Bw' U Lw' R2 Bw2 R
*3. *B2 D2 B' F Rw D2 U2 F D R' Bw Lw R' Bw2 Dw L' D2 B' L2 R2 Dw' Uw L Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 R D Rw U L Lw2 D Uw' U2 R' Uw2 Bw' Fw L Lw2 Rw Bw' R' Uw' L2 D' Dw Uw' F' U L Lw2 Fw Lw2 Uw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 3U' B 2L' 3U U' B 2U' 2B 3U' 2U2 F' 3R2 2D2 3F2 3U2 3R2 R 2F D' L 2L2 2U L 3F L 3U' B 3F R' 3F F 2L R2 2U2 2F 3R 2D2 3U' B' L' 2L2 3R R2 2F2 2D2 2L 3R' 3F2 3R D' 2B 3F' 2L 2R 2D2 2B 3F2 F' 3U' 3R2 B2 3F2 2F 2L2 D 2D U2 2L 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D F' R2 2D' 2L' 2B2 2F L' 2L' 2R2 2D2 2U B' 2F2 F2 L' 2D2 3R' 2D' 3F' 3D2 3U' 2L 3L 3B 3R2 3D2 3B' 3D' 2B 3D' 2L' 2R B2 2D2 R F L' 3U2 3B 3R' R U2 2R' U2 3F2 2U' F' 2U2 3R' 3D2 3B 3F2 F' L 2L2 3R2 F 2R R2 3F2 F2 3U U' 3R' R2 3B' R B F L' 3U 2L 3L 3R D2 3U L' 3R 2R' 3F2 2D' 3F2 3L' 2R2 R2 2U U' L 3B2 U' 2F' 3R F2 3L' R2 2F' 2D2 3D2 B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F L' B' D2 F R' F D U' L R'
*2. *R' L F2 D B' D' R U' R D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2
*3. *B2 R2 U B R' L' F2 L2 F L' D F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2 F2
*4. *R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B U B2 R' B D R2 F L U2
*5. *R L U B2 L' U' B D' F L' F2 U R2 L2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U
*6. *D' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D F' L' B' R' F' D2 B R'
*7. *R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L B' D L' R D' F2 R U2 L2
*8. *R' F' L D' L U R2 F' R' F' U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2
*9. *U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' F U' F2 L' B2 U' B F D' F2
*10. *B R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F' D B' D2 L U' L'
*11. *D2 B' R2 B F D2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' L F R' D R2 B' F R2
*12. *L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' D2 U R U R2 U2 L' B' R'
*13. *D B' R' B' D' F' D' B2 D' L B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2
*14. *R U L' U2 B U F2 U' L U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2
*15. *R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D B R B2 R U B D2 L2 B
*16. *D2 F2 U F' U2 L F D L' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 F2
*17. *R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L B' L2 D2 U L' F L2 U
*18. *B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L' D2 U' L' U2 F2 U B D U
*19. *B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 F D' R B' R' F2 D U2
*20. *R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F' D' L U B' R D2 U' F' R' U'
*21. *L B2 U B' L D2 R2 L' D' R B' R2 F' L2 F R2 L2 U2 B L2 F2
*22. *R2 B2 R F R2 F2 U' F L D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B D2
*23. *D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 L D2 B F2 D2 F' D' B2 F' U B'
*24. *D2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 F U2 L U' B2 D2 U2 R
*25. *F2 D L B' D' F' R' U F' B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U2 D2 R2
*26. *B2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' L' D2 B F D' L B' F2 U' R'
*27. *R B' U2 F L2 U R' D B' L D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2
*28. *D R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R' F U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' L' R'
*29. *U2 L B2 L U2 R B2 F2 L U2 B2 F' U R B' L U B' U' F L
*30. *B L U2 D2 L' F2 L' U F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F'
*31. *D2 B U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 L' F' L' R2 B U' B2 L B2 U
*32. *L2 B F' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R' D L F L' B2 U R F2
*33. *R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 L' D2 L' U' L R2 D' B' D' R'
*34. *R2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 L' F' R' F2 D2 B D L2 F2 L'
*35. *U F' R' L2 U2 B R' U' R L U2 R B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 R'
*36. *D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F' R D2 R U2 R F' U R
*37. *L2 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' R B' L' D F' L2 F' R' D'
*38. *U' L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 U' F L' R B' D L U L2 B D2
*39. *F2 D2 R' D' B2 L D' R F R' B R2 B U2 D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B'
*40. *R' L' F2 U2 B' U D2 F' D' R' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F' R F' L2 R' U L B' D' R
*2. *B2 D2 F D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D' L R F' D L' B' D B' F2
*3. *L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F U L B' F2 L' B F' D2
*4. *F2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 F D2 U' L' U2 L' U2 B U' R'
*5. *F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B D U B2 R D' F L' B2 D2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D L2 B R' U B R D' U B U2 L
*2. *F2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 B L' R2 B2 F' U' B' L2 D F'
*3. *L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R F2 D' B2 U2 L' R' B U' F'
*4. *D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 F R2 F' L' F2 U L' D' F2 U' L' F2
*5. *L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L' F2 D U F' D2 R U R B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 B' R2 F L' F2 L' U F R' U L' D U B
*2. *B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' B' D R D2 U L R' U F
*3. *B2 U B2 L2 D' U F2 U' B2 U' B2 L' D' F' R' B' L U2 F2 R2 D'
*4. *D R B L' D2 R2 D2 F L2 D' B D2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F
*5. *B2 F2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 R D2 B2 R' D' R' B L' R U L B D2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B' L D' R D U2 B' F' R2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U' R' U2 R2 F R' U'
*3. *B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B U' F' R D L2 U2 L D U'
*4. *L2 D2 Rw Fw' Uw' U2 L Rw U F D2 Fw Uw' B F2 L D2 R2 Uw' F2 D2 Rw' R Uw2 U Rw' F' Uw' B2 Uw L2 Rw2 Uw' B R' F' D2 Uw2 U' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F' R' F2 R F2 R' U2
*3. *L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 B' D' U F' U' L' F D2 R2 B' D'
*4. *L' Fw2 U' L' Rw R B' Fw L2 B F D2 Uw2 U Fw L2 U B' Fw L' Fw L2 U L R Fw' D2 Uw' U' F U' Fw D2 U2 Fw' Rw B D' U R'
*5. *B' U' B Bw Fw D2 B D' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' Dw R F2 D' Lw D Bw L' Lw' Fw2 R B U2 B2 Bw' U' L Bw' D' L F' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' U' F' D' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B D2 Bw D' U2 Bw L2 Rw R2 Uw2 U R' Bw2 L' B Lw' Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' L' B R' L U r
*2. *L' R' U B L' U' L l' r'
*3. *L B R B' L R' B L' l' u'
*4. *L' B' L R B L' R' U' l r u
*5. *L' R B' L' U' L U l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 6) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4)
*2. *(4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, -4) / (0, 1)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1) / (4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L D' R D L' R' D L' D' U'
*2. *D' R' U' D U' R D' R' U' D' U'
*3. *D U' R' U' L' U' L' D' U' D' U'
*4. *D R D' R L U' D R' U R' U'
*5. *D' R' L D' L' R L' R' U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 2, 2014)

2x2 : 5.20, 5.24, 3.92, (5.86), (2.94) = 4.79
3x3 : 16.90, 15.79, (12.20), 16.58, (17.91) = 16.42
4x4 : 54.35, 52.62, (46.03), (57.73), 51.54 = 52.84
5x5 : 
6x6 : 
7x7 :
OH : 36.05, 46.01, (29.24), (49.79), 47.22 = 43.09
2-4 relay : 
2-5 relay : 
Megaminx : 
Pyraminx : 6.22, 5.73, (7.62), (3.64), 4.92 = 5.62
Square-1 : 48.53, (39.79), 46.63, (1:15.71), 48.35 = 47.84


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 2, 2014)

2x2
avg of 5: 8.48
Time List:
1. 8.47 R' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 F U2 
2. 7.63 R' F U2 F R2 U' R2 
3. (6.88) U2 F2 R' U F' U2 F U R2 
4. 9.34 R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' F' R' 
5. (15.02) R2 F R' U F' R
3x3
avg of 5: 20.03
Time List:
1. 18.18 R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 F R2 D F U B2 U F L' U2 
2. (22.93) F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 L' B R' U F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
3. 22.26 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F R' D' B F' U' B R' D2 B L' 
4. (16.93) D F2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L D2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 B 
5. 19.66 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U L B D2 U2 R U' L' U' F' U'


2x2+3x3+4x4

2.25.59


----------



## Myachii (Dec 2, 2014)

2x2: 8.07, 8.25, (6.27), (9.32), 8.89 = 8.40
3x3: 19.05, (18.14), 21.15, 19.57, (24.68) = 19.92
4x4: (1:14.32), 1:13.86, (1:07.88), 1:11.20, 1:09.97 = 1:11.68
5x5: 2:19.13, (2:19.75), 2:10.03, (2:02.81), 2:18.39 = 2:15.85

wai i no find time 
I blame school


----------



## Whizzie (Dec 4, 2014)

*2x2:* 19.71, (28.03), (16.4), 18.22, 20.33 *=19.42*
*3x3:* (50.83), (1:09.83), 55.25, 1:04.66, 1:03.38 *=1:01.09*

Getting better every week now ^.^


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 5, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 9.27 (10.28) 8.16 8.44 (4.13) = *8.62* // Last one is a PB
*3X3X3:* 18.08 (24.45) 19.35 (16.54) 21.43 = *19.62* //Did you see the 2 move red cross on number 4?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 5, 2014)

*Skewb*: 5.30, 3.69, 6.06, 4.73, 3.63 = *4.57* woo!
*3x3*: 15.14, 13.78, 12.34, 12.51, 15.78 = *13.81* ugh
*MTS*: 1:07.37, 53.14, 51.43, 49.10, 1:01.21 = *55.26* eh, all right

I forgot how fun Match the Scramble is!


----------



## Berd (Dec 6, 2014)

2x2: avg of 5: 6.941
Time List:
(8.533+), 6.967, (5.885), 6.941, 6.916

3x3: avg of 5: 23.781
Time List:
20.449, 24.968, (27.552), 25.925, (17.839)

4x4: avg of 5: 2:04.267
Time List:
(2:14.707), 1:58.382, 2:01.626, 2:12.792, (1:43.273)

5x5: avg of 5: 3:58.320
Time List:
4:06.468, 3:47.731, (4:08.952), (3:33.858), 4:00.761

6x6: DNS

7x7:

Square-1: avg of 5: 2:13.664
Time List:
3:08.618, 1:22.133, (3:09.186), (1:21.252), 2:10.242

Skewb: avg of 5: 20.739
Time List:
(16.060), 19.020, 22.127, (26.218), 21.069

PyraMinx: avg of 5: 10.152
Time List:
(13.978), 8.930, 10.048+, (6.042), 11.479


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 7, 2014)

*3x3*: 16.41, 15.56, 14.83, 13.31, 16.77 = *15.60*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2014)

5x5: 5:01.24, 4:17.71, 3:29.09, 4:37.13, 4:52.66 single PB
6x6: 10:34.29, dns, dns, dns, dns brand new cube


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2014)

Results: congrats to Iggy, Cale and qaz

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.48 Iggy
 2.88 Lapinsavant
 3.30 EMI
 4.16 giorgi
 4.21 Tx789
 4.26 SweetSolver
 4.26 qaz
 4.28 Cale S
 4.79 bacyril
 5.17 CubeBird
 5.18 CyanSandwich
 5.76 ichcubegern
 6.28 cubefanatic
 6.35 cuber8208
 6.46 LostGent
 6.53 ryak2002
 6.66 ComputerGuy365
 7.05 Ordway Persyn
 7.14 d4m1no
 7.15 timmthelion
 7.98 Kenneth Svendson
 8.09 Schmidt
 8.24 lerenard
 8.40 Myachii
 8.58 DarkCuberXX
 8.62 MarcelP
 15.21 MatsBergsten
 19.42 Whizzie
*3x3x3 *(36)

 8.48 Lapinsavant
 10.70 EMI
 10.79 myung97
 12.77 slinky773
 13.04 giorgi
 13.18 Sessinator
 13.55 ichcubegern
 13.81 Ranzha
 14.05 qaz
 14.47 Iggy
 15.53 CubeBird
 15.60 notfeliks
 15.69 bh13
 16.07 Cale S
 16.42 bacyril
 16.86 Kenneth Svendson
 17.39 CyanSandwich
 17.62 cuber8208
 18.48 Tx789
 18.88 LostGent
 19.00 d4m1no
 19.62 MarcelP
 19.92 Myachii
 20.16 CubezForDayz
 21.39 Perff
 22.04 cubefanatic
 22.44 SweetSolver
 23.28 Schmidt
 23.43 DarkCuberXX
 23.77 Berd
 27.00 Ordway Persyn
 29.95 Bubbagrub
 31.57 lerenard
 35.42 MatsBergsten
 39.08 timmthelion
 1:01.10 Whizzie
*4x4x4*(21)

 38.81 EMI
 41.84 Lapinsavant
 45.31 Iggy
 52.84 bacyril
 55.45 qaz
 1:03.18 cuber8208
 1:08.27 ichcubegern
 1:09.56 Cale S
 1:11.68 Myachii
 1:15.85 Tx789
 1:16.41 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.99 d4m1no
 1:20.42 CubeBird
 1:29.19 Schmidt
 1:30.59 CyanSandwich
 1:43.31 LostGent
 2:04.26 Berd
 2:07.36 Ordway Persyn
 2:17.77 MatsBergsten
 2:26.16 lerenard
 DNF ryak2002
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:22.30 Lapinsavant
 1:40.38 qaz
 1:53.19 ichcubegern
 1:53.37 Iggy
 2:00.86 giorgi
 2:08.10 cuber8208
 2:15.85 Myachii
 2:23.73 Tx789
 2:38.48 d4m1no
 2:46.75 Cale S
 3:25.81 CubeBird
 3:32.47 Ordway Persyn
 3:58.32 Berd
 4:22.72 lerenard
 4:35.83 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:25.84 qaz
 3:34.19 Iggy
 4:07.96 cuber8208
 4:41.86 Tx789
 5:01.28 d4m1no
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Berd
 DNF Myachii
*7x7x7*(4)

 6:18.23 cuber8208
 DNF Cale S
 DNF d4m1no
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 19.61 EMI
 22.03 Iggy
 27.13 giorgi
 29.80 qaz
 30.57 cuber8208
 34.73 Tx789
 35.84 thatkid
 37.37 CubeBird
 43.09 bacyril
 51.90 DarkCuberXX
 54.74 Cale S
 55.07 Schmidt
 55.39 CyanSandwich
 57.01 Bubbagrub
 57.85 d4m1no
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:33.68 Iggy
 2:04.46 cuber8208
 2:13.47 Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 12.29 EMI
 13.05 Lapinsavant
 14.55 Iggy
 20.45 qaz
 24.43 MatsBergsten
 24.50 CyanSandwich
 1:07.98 d4m1no
 1:18.34 cuber8208
 DNF Cale S
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 38.12 Sessinator
 39.35 Iggy
 49.95 Cale S
 54.02 CyanSandwich
 58.89 qaz
 1:11.34 MatsBergsten
 1:48.25 EMI
 2:55.09 cuber8208
 7:28.48 d4m1no
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:22.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:57.26 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

9/10 (57:37)  TeddyKGB
2/2 ( 4:13)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (19:11)  d4m1no
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 45.89 Cale S
 48.99 qaz
 55.26 Ranzha
 1:05.57 Iggy
 1:15.13 EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 57.33 EMI
 1:03.16 Iggy
 1:09.08 qaz
 1:33.25 cuber8208
 1:40.07 giorgi
 1:40.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:41.36 Cale S
 1:53.68 d4m1no
 1:57.17 CubeBird
 2:03.27 CyanSandwich
 2:17.72 Schmidt
 2:25.59 CubezForDayz
 2:34.15 DarkCuberXX
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:48.22 qaz
 3:10.13 Iggy
 3:32.55 giorgi
 3:44.93 cuber8208
 4:29.93 d4m1no
 4:40.53 Kenneth Svendson
*Skewb*(16)

 4.57 Ranzha
 7.52 Tx789
 7.53 Cale S
 8.11 qaz
 8.13 SweetSolver
 8.95 daryl
 9.34 cubefanatic
 9.50 Iggy
 11.70 CyanSandwich
 11.79 giorgi
 16.18 LostGent
 16.30 CubeBird
 17.22 Schmidt
 19.40 cuber8208
 20.73 Berd
 33.44 d4m1no
*Clock*(9)

 8.29 Perff
 8.51 Iggy
 8.66 qaz
 13.72 EMI
 15.40 cuber8208
 17.06 giorgi
 17.79 Tx789
 19.69 SweetSolver
 23.18 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.86 Iggy
 5.62 bacyril
 6.02 bh13
 6.12 cubefanatic
 6.20 EMI
 7.05 Tx789
 7.30 giorgi
 7.66 SweetSolver
 7.69 Cale S
 7.73 cuber8208
 8.01 qaz
 10.15 Berd
 11.75 ryak2002
 12.39 Schmidt
 13.19 CyanSandwich
 14.85 CubeBird
 15.24 LostGent
 21.72 d4m1no
 30.13 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:11.44 Iggy
 1:52.75 cuber8208
 2:06.82 giorgi
 2:25.20 Tx789
 2:31.91 Cale S
33:52.34 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(11)

 14.77 EMI
 18.41 obatake
 22.07 Iggy
 34.29 qaz
 37.72 Cale S
 44.94 Tx789
 47.84 bacyril
 54.77 cuber8208
 1:00.20 CyanSandwich
 2:13.66 Berd
 DNF d4m1no
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

28 guusrs
31 EMI
31 okayama
36 cuber8208
37 Cale S
48 CyanSandwich
49 Tx789
54 giorgi

*Contest results*

253 Iggy
232 Cale S
229 qaz
207 EMI
203 cuber8208
172 Tx789
161 giorgi
124 d4m1no
123 Lapinsavant
121 CyanSandwich
109 bacyril
104 CubeBird
89 ichcubegern
81 MatsBergsten
69 SweetSolver
63 Kenneth Svendson
62 Myachii
62 Schmidt
61 cubefanatic
58 LostGent
56 Ranzha
53 Berd
48 Sessinator
46 bh13
42 Ordway Persyn
37 myung97
36 slinky773
30 DarkCuberXX
29 ryak2002
28 notfeliks
28 lerenard
26 Perff
26 TeddyKGB
23 MarcelP
20 CubezForDayz
18 guusrs
17 okayama
16 timmthelion
14 obatake
14 ComputerGuy365
14 Bubbagrub
13 thatkid
12 daryl
7 Whizzie


----------



## Berd (Dec 14, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why wasn't I included? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 14, 2014)

Out of the nine entries on this page, only seven were accepted by Mats computer program. Can you spot the difference in the way the entries are written?


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> Out of the nine entries on this page, only seven were accepted by Mats computer program. Can you spot the difference in the way the entries are written?


Got it [emoji106]


----------

